

Color Psychology in Logo Design - gatorsactions
http://www.logocritiques.com/resources/color_psychology_in_logo_design/
Color offers an instantaneous method for conveying meaning and messaged in your logo designs. It’s probably the most powerful non-verbal form of communication we can use as designers.
======
jcl
Of course, these color interpretations vary across cultures:

[http://webdesign.about.com/od/colorcharts/l/bl_colorculture....](http://webdesign.about.com/od/colorcharts/l/bl_colorculture.htm)

~~~
bored
Yellow increases appetite... now it makes more sense why so many fast food
chains have yellow in their logo.

~~~
jcl
And apparently blue has the opposite effect:

<http://www.colormatters.com/appmatters.html>

